# Tilbury lay ups



## cockerhoop (Jun 10, 2004)

Anybody able to get out and get some pictures of the 2 cruise ships just arrived for lay up at Tilbury, ex Happy Cruises ships


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Some shots of OCEAN PEARL arriving on shipspotting
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1425614
GEMINI arrived at night so no shots of her arrival and being in the docks very difficult to get photos.

Regards

Bob


----------



## KYRENIA (Aug 10, 2007)

Bob, not like the good `ole days when you could get a pass from the P.L.A and take photo`s of ships in all the London Docks. Sad days now.
Cheers, John.


----------

